# Crimson Trace for Bersa Thunder 380



## pbpsning (May 21, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has purchased a set of laser grips for their bersa thunder yet? I am considering purchasing them and have not found many reviews either for or against at this point.


----------



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

Must be that lots of people are buying them because I was waiting for them to come out from Crimson and when i checked again last week they were all sold out. I have to find a place that I can get some from. I already have a laser for my Sig 220 Elite and I think one for the Bersa would be good to.


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Been looking for a set for my Bersa Thunder, but several stores don't have them. Don't know when they will get any they say.
Really don't like to try and order online either.


----------



## pbpsning (May 21, 2009)

yea, I was thinking about buying a set of off ebay...i usually have good experience there...but I prefer local.

I bought a flat baseplate to replace the one on the bersa mag. I love them. My bersa looks even more like a PPK now, neither good nor bad, I do not miss the extra pinky room, and the gun prints less during concealed carry. A set of laser grips will complete my carry setup. Maybe better sights too though


----------



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

*Crimson trace recall*

I just read this on the crimsontrace website. Guess I'll have to wait til they get these grips updated.

Crimson Trace has received a small number of reports from consumers regarding the LG-442 Lasergrips for Bersa Thunder & Firestorm semi-auto pistols. When operated under normal firing conditions, the trigger transfer bar spring may disengage from its slot on the trigger transfer bar. The Lasergrips panel allows the spring to completely detach from the trigger transfer bar, thus disarming the trigger and rendering the gun inoperable.

No injuries have been reported, but Crimson Trace is committed to designing and manufacturing products that will not interfere with the operation of a firearm and thus is initiating a 100% recall of all units produced. The LG-442 grip design has been modified to prevent this from occurring.

Please Note: This issue is limited only to the LG-442, and does not pertain to any other Crimson Trace product.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

The problem they describe is not unique to the Crimson Trace grips. It is due to a clip breaking and allowing the bar to come off its pin. I've had it happen three times with stock Bersa grips. Finally fixed it by purchasing some clips from a local hobby store instead from from Bersa USA.


----------

